# Nurse visits



## jennifervybiral (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone else charge a nurse visit for urine dips and blood draws?

Thanks


----------



## zaidaaquino (Oct 3, 2008)

Our office does not bill 99211 when only doing a blood draw or urine dips.  On www.trailblazerhealth.com there is a document called _Documentation Requirements for CPT Code 99211_.  It states that amont other things, this code should not be used to bill "when drawing blood for laboratory analysis or when performing other diagnostic tests, whether or not a claim for the venipuncture or other diagnostis study test is submitted separately."  The documentation for code 99211 or any other E&M code in this circumstance must demonstrate a need for clinical evaluation *and management*.

Zaida, CPC
Urology Practice


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 7, 2008)

I totally agree with Zaida.


----------



## heatherwinters (Oct 8, 2008)

*Blood Draws and Urine Tests*

I charge only the codes for the blood draw 36415 and urinalysis 81002.  No separate 99211 is billed with them for nursing visits.


----------



## terridiaz (Oct 9, 2008)

*Tissue expander fills using 99211*

What about for tissue expander fills?? We have never billed for these in the past, but we have some patients that are coming in after thier global period. So they want us to now start billing for any fills by a nurse. Thanks


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 10, 2008)

terridiaz said:


> What about for tissue expander fills?? We have never billed for these in the past, but we have some patients that are coming in after thier global period. So they want us to now start billing for any fills by a nurse. Thanks



terridiaz,
Have you looked at 11950 - 11954?  

These should work : 

11950 Subcutaneous Injection of Filling Material, 1 cc or Less
11951 "      " 1.1 - 5.0 cc
11952 "      " 5.1 - 10.0 cc
11954 "      " over 10.0 cc  

Let me know!!


----------



## terridiaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks, I am going to look at this. Sounds like 99211 isn't what we should be billing.


----------



## Tazlar (Jan 5, 2018)

*99211 nurse visits and UAs*

Does anyone know if this information is still applicable today? I am being asked to bill for both and want to make sure I am not doing anything I shouldn't be.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 6, 2018)

Tazlar said:


> Does anyone know if this information is still applicable today? I am being asked to bill for both and want to make sure I am not doing anything I shouldn't be.  Thanks in advance!



Yes it is still valid.  You do not have the criteria met to bill a visit level in addition to the other activity.  A physician must order the the UA or blood draw from a previous encounter ( even if it was a phone encounter).  Therefore you do not have a separately identifiable visit to be billed, you have the services provided to billed.  To bill a 99211 as a non physician face to face encounter, you are billing for a service that has no individual CPT code such as blood pressure check. Also the physician you are billing under must be present in the office at the time of the service.


----------



## Tazlar (Jan 8, 2018)

*Thank you!*

This information is greatly appreciated!


----------

